
Can white light traveling through a prism create Microwaves and/or RF? - peter_d_sherman
https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/482210/can-white-light-traveling-through-a-prism-create-microwaves-and-or-rf
======
zzo38computer
It would seem to me that they don't, because it disperses the light without
altering its frequency/wavelength, but I don't really know. I also don't know
how well it can disperse electromagnetics other than light, though.

~~~
gingabriska
But why it disperses? Due to difference of wavelength of the constituents they
are refracted at different angles.

If this holds for all wavelengths then it's seems logical to assume that it
can also create electro magnetic waves if and only if the original wave
entering prism had some component of this.

Maybe I am wrong I don't know.

~~~
zzo38computer
Yes, that makes sense to me, it does seems logical. But white light is light,
not radio, I think. Radio and light is both electromagnetic, but different
frequency.

But I don't know how opaque it may be to some wave lengths.

